# Ich werbe auf dem Server Eredar (PvP) Horde



## exonix (2. Januar 2016)

Hey ich würde dich gerne auf dem Server Eredar werben.

 

 

Ich unterstütze gerne mit Gold, Teamspeak etc


----------

